# 96 GLE Rear Reflector!



## Lochy (Aug 20, 2004)

hey, I had seen some posts on here saying that any paint shop would color match the rear reflector on a b14 sentra for about 30 dollars, yet only 1 out of 4 shops i visited would do it, and that was for 100 dollars, am i getting ripped off? O_O.
also, when you remove the Nissan badge on the reflector, does it leave holes, and if so, what would be the best way to fill in those holes.

thanks alot


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

it will leave two holes one is biger than the other also if you take it off you will know where it was because there is a raised panel right under it so if you take it off you will still have the "shape" of the nissan emblem there my sugestion would be to get it painted then take you badge and paint it a color that will make a nice contrast i painted myne a satin balck color if you found an "anodized" black that would look really cool like the bades on the back of some toyotas as for the price i have no idea what the price would be but yes it sounds like you are getting raped


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

AutoZone/PepBoys usually carries small cans of paint thats a near identical match to our colors. (about $5 each)
Id suggest just picking up a couple cans and doing it yourself.


----------



## Lochy (Aug 20, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> AutoZone/PepBoys usually carries small cans of paint thats a near identical match to our colors. (about $5 each)
> Id suggest just picking up a couple cans and doing it yourself.


i have thought about that but i would think the paint would be tough to match (my sentra is a tannish-silver color) and it seems as if there would be lots of wear with different weather (i live in new england so it fluxuates alot)
but if you know different let me know

thanks for the feedback!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Lochy said:


> i have thought about that but i would think the paint would be tough to match (my sentra is a tannish-silver color) and it seems as if there would be lots of wear with different weather (i live in new england so it fluxuates alot)
> but if you know different let me know
> 
> thanks for the feedback!


I have the same color and the paint on my repair doesnt match. It an odd color, I dont think its the standard Nissan Silver.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

no spray can will match the look of a professional paint job. I would keep the emblem, show people it's a Nissan, LOL. $100 is a bit much.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

i have tried spraypainting mine and the color was pretty off


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

I did the old school paint job with black pearl just to cover up the red and it dosen't look to bad if I say so myself 








ignore the bumper it is not really smashed in, it is a mid trick....ok take it from me you can not take your car in reverse at 25 mph and sling it around like they do in the movies...well maybe you can if the ground is wet and there are no telephone poles around


----------



## iceman (Mar 31, 2004)

haha, you can if you're in a gravel parking lot.

does anyone know how much the rear thing from an se-l would cost. b/c i really want one and can't seem to find it anywhere. also if anyone knows the part # for it that would help out tremendously.


----------



## Lochy (Aug 20, 2004)

well i went to the same shop, and they said they could fill in the holes with bondo, but that that would be another 30 bucks after sanding and shit!

hm, apachewolv, what did u use to paint yours? you have the same color sentra as me and it doesnt look that bad.

thanks!


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

100$ is reasonable for color code KN4 because the shop more than likely does not stock the paint since its so rare.....so the shop has to buy the can of paint(not spray can  ) which should be somewhere between 50-75$. then he must charge for the actual labor.....which brings u to 100$. KN4 is very very hard to match.....when i got my rear spoiler a while back, i went to the best body shop around and they charged me 170 for paint and labor, he let me keep the remaining paint. matched the car PERFECTLY. then when i went and had the rear reflector matched at another shop(mistake) i only got charged labor because i provided them the paint, well it was a mistake because the paint didnt match that much, u can tell its off. Even though i provided the paint and everything, there are techniques to making it match. go to a good shop and have it done the right way the first time.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Lochy said:


> well i went to the same shop, and they said they could fill in the holes with bondo, but that that would be another 30 bucks after sanding and shit!
> 
> hm, apachewolv, what did u use to paint yours? you have the same color sentra as me and it doesnt look that bad.
> 
> thanks!


first off if you cant fill it in with bondo your self thast a bit sad (not bein mean) next you still have to deal with the raised piece of plastic under the emblem so if you took off the emblem the panel would not follow a perfect contor you would have this queer little "nub" that kinda looks like a nissan emblem so unless u wana completly make a rear panel from scratch or you wana sand yours down and reshape it with bondo (deff! not worth it) than just keep the emblem and like the man said let um know its a nissan :thumbup:


----------



## Lochy (Aug 20, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> first off if you cant fill it in with bondo your self thast a bit sad (not bein mean) next you still have to deal with the raised piece of plastic under the emblem so if you took off the emblem the panel would not follow a perfect contor you would have this queer little "nub" that kinda looks like a nissan emblem so unless u wana completly make a rear panel from scratch or you wana sand yours down and reshape it with bondo (deff! not worth it) than just keep the emblem and like the man said let um know its a nissan :thumbup:


yah i saw that little thing, thats mainly what the 30 bucks was for, to sand that off. oh and the only reason i want to take off the emblem is because im in the works of making a mesh grille (i could use some help on that too X_X), so it would be completely debadged except the back.

ajracer, im assuming kn4 is the color code for the stock paint?, and do u know any places where i might get the paint cheaper so i could possibly only pay for labor, like you did?

thanks!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

check out this guys 200 and tell me his grill dosent look great! i think it looks better than no badge that is what your car would look like.................well minus you know the huge fender flars and huge itc :fluffy: 
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/676502


----------



## Lochy (Aug 20, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> check out this guys 200 and tell me his grill dosent look great! i think it looks better than no badge that is what your car would look like.................well minus you know the huge fender flars and huge itc :fluffy:
> http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/676502


thats exactly what im trying to do with my grille (minus the badge), if i do keep the badge ill probably keep it in the center, do u have any ideas how to gut out the grille, because i was looking at it this morning and it looks like there might be some holes left over from those slots in the stock grille, but im not sure.

thanks!


----------



## Lochy (Aug 20, 2004)

^^what mine looks like^^










^^what i want mine to look like^^

i would rather not gut it out if it will leave holes, but if i do i would probably bondo it and get it painted with my reflector =/


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i dont know u could use a dremel or something about he holes i dont know and i think the emblem on the side looks sooooo good and uh 100th post weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee lol sorry disregard :fluffy:


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Moved to cosmetic mods.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hmmmm that grill looks familar..maybe cause it looks like mine minus mine looking shitty everywhere else








I am planning on getting a paint job where part of the car is black and the other part is grey and I plan on installing some stealth headlights and corners (if I can find some stealth corners) so that is why it is painted black...seeing the emblem on the side gave me an idea though...I used a dremel to cut the grill part out and then bondoed, sanded, bondoed, sanded and sanded again until I got it nice and smooth and the holes covered up....the paint I used on the reflector panel was nothing more than testers model black pearl paint and then like 6 coats of clear coat to protect it and give it a shine
I had read something on this forums about using that paint and it turned out really well


----------



## Lochy (Aug 20, 2004)

so the slats leave holes in the grille that need to be bondoed?


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

the bottom slat will leave a hole, the upper 2 slats do not leave holes unless you want it completely flush like I did...just take your time and experiment with a dremel and bondo until you get it the way you want it...it took me all of 4 hours to get it the way I wanted it before it was painted


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

how come ur grille is missing mesh on the bottom left and right corners? unlike mine


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

lmao you know why already...I didn't finish the job when I was cutting and had a hard time getting the mesh to fit over the 2 corner mounting arms

I am going to have to redo the mesh after I cut those back further

edit* forgot to add "way to point out my fug up buttmunch"


----------



## Lochy (Aug 20, 2004)

apache:
ok, i took the grille out, and im planning on cutting out the slats tomorow, but i was wondering how you got the mesh to stay, and how exactly to get the mesh infront of the two mounting brackets (where you are missing the mesh). step by step would be appreciated (im new to DIY mods)

thanks!


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

you guys with the simple paint colors...what about me...I've got that sexy darkblue that has a ton of metal flake in it...I'm still yet to even find touch up paint for my car.

Funny thing is I always have people asking me why I put a custom paint job on a car with out a body kit...littledo they know.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Binger said:


> you guys with the simple paint colors...what about me...I've got that sexy darkblue that has a ton of metal flake in it...I'm still yet to even find touch up paint for my car.
> 
> Funny thing is I always have people asking me why I put a custom paint job on a car with out a body kit...littledo they know.



:showpics: :showpics:


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I'll wash it tomorrow then post some pics.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Lochy said:


> hey, I had seen some posts on here saying that any paint shop would color match the rear reflector on a b14 sentra for about 30 dollars, yet only 1 out of 4 shops i visited would do it, and that was for 100 dollars, am i getting ripped off? O_O.
> also, when you remove the Nissan badge on the reflector, does it leave holes, and if so, what would be the best way to fill in those holes.
> 
> thanks alot


 i did it myself, came out pretty good. All i needed was a can of black spray paint and few hours


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

Lochy said:


> ^^what mine looks like^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i did a custom meshed grill for my car too , to tell you the truth i dont even use it anymore, after i gutted it out ..the plastic got weak and it cracked on top, can't tell if you look at it..but oh well.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

there's my custom job
it looks shitty
i gotta redo it


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> there's my custom job
> it looks shitty
> i gotta redo it


I dont think it looks too bad.
But my car looks really sad after the pick up backed into it. The picture of the chrome grill scared me into buying a 98 grill.
Good Luck....


----------

